# New



## Tchevy03 (Dec 1, 2020)

New to plowing with an atv this season I had a 54 inch kfi open country plow installed by my atv dealer. My only concern is that after lowering the plow to the ground the shoes were not flat and after doing a lot of reading people don’t use them anyways however once removed my plow tube touches the ground which will cause damage how do I correct this? I was thinking of adjusting the plow attack angle as they put it in the farthest back position.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you plowing pavement or gravel


----------



## Tchevy03 (Dec 1, 2020)

Pavement, sidewalks and driveways


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Get a poly cutting edge that is 4" wider then the factory one. That will raise your plow frame off the ground.


----------



## Tchevy03 (Dec 1, 2020)

I plan on ordering one. Looking at getting it from urethanestore.com .5 x 4 I’m hoping that will solve the problem. Any suggestions on the attack angle if that should be suitable


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Move it around. See what changes. Have you plowed before? You will need to wear in a new edge. It will chatter and bounce around until the angle gets happy.


----------



## Tchevy03 (Dec 1, 2020)

No I haven’t. Completely new. So I have alot
To learn but open to all and any suggestions.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ask any questions you want and somebody will give you a answer.

Id move that bolt to a middle hole for your plow angle plow a few times then move it either forward or back and plow some more and then pick which you like better.

what ATV due you have to plow with?

how much snow at a time on avg and how often a year will you plow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my log from last year 10 events no more than 2-4 per event.

2 years ago was double of this but I didnt track the amounts I just know the year end total's was a lot


11/11/192-41/11/202-41/13/202-41/18/203-51/23/202-41/24/202-41/25/202-42/10/202-42/13/202-42/18/202-4


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

I would get a uhmw edge, not polyurethane.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> I would get a uhmw edge, not polyurethane.


Figgers (although I agree).

Rumour on the playground is some guys hand file their cutting edge.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is some guys hand file their cutting edge.


Y


----------

